# 189 application - Proof of finance required?



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I could not find this information on the SkillSelect website for subclass 189 visa.

I was just wondering if a proof of finance (e.g. bank statement) is required as part of the 189 application with needing to have at least (e.g.) $5,000 in the account or something.

Since the application fee (approx. AUS $3500) is quite high, I think I may need to ensure that there is enough cash in my bank should I need to provide a proof.

Please let me know if there is any such requirement. If there is, I would like to ensure that this does not delay my application.

Thanks!


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

As far as I know this depends on your CO. A couple of years back a friend was asked by his CO to provide a statement of account from his bank. A couple of friends who applied end of last year weren't asked though.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

You are not required to show proof of funds during your entire 189 visa process. Just be able to pay your visa fee.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

kidstyx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could not find this information on the SkillSelect website for subclass 189 visa.
> 
> ...


no financial checks in 189


----------



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------

